# Oklahoma Joe mods



## saynaw (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello thinking about buying a OK Joe smoker thinking about wielding the firebox and main chamber together and making it reverse flow any and all input is appreciated


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Apparently OK Joe has come out with a reverse flow model.

They seem hard to get, but they are out there.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oklahoma-J...&cm_mmc=AFF_CJ-_-6147271-_-2470763-_-10935405

Al


----------



## saynaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for info was going to buy the regular one and just mobe the smoke stack it may be cheaper cause this one us about 150 more


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. Let us know how you go.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

Why do you want RF, out of curiosity?


----------



## saynaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Seen a lot about reverse flow and wanted to try ito out  hear a lot good things about them it some good articles on this forum on reverse flow


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

saynaw said:


> Seen a lot about reverse flow and wanted to try ito out hear a lot good things about them it some good articles on this forum on reverse flow


I guess what I'm trying to find out is what you want to accomplish with RF that you cannot with a regular offset.  For example, I like having the flexibility that a regular offset offers--if I want the side closest to the FB hotter for a quicker cook or need to ramp something up for a while, I simply open the tuning plates up there, an option which you won't have on a RF.  If I want to have even temps throughout, I keep them closer together which a RF does afford, but I haven't spent money and time on conversion.


----------



## saynaw (Feb 21, 2017)

I can't really answer your question other then I want to try it out tell me something about rf the downside


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not really sure what you would gain by going to a reverse flow on that of a size smoker. The Oklahoma Joe puts out good Q with just tuning plates.

But if you do go for a reverse flow conversion I would like to see some pics and hear how it works.

If it was my pit, here would be my opinion.
Learn the pit right away then you'll know it's personality. Then it should be easy to smoke on. Or help you figure out what mods you want to try...Enjoy & Have fun!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> _*I'm not really sure what you would gain by going to a reverse flow on that of a size smoker.*_









Especially if you have one of the pre-CharBroil OJ models that are built to last forever.


----------



## saynaw (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay I understand with the reverse flow it's not needed but what about welding the firebox to the main chamber is that a good idea


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 21, 2017)

saynaw said:


> Okay I understand with the reverse flow it's not needed but what about welding the firebox to the main chamber is that a good idea


Probably welding the firebox to the chamber would void your warranty. But welding them together would give the smoker a tighter seal.
If you don't weld it at least check to make sure the bolts joining the two pieces together are tight periodically. Because they can loosen up.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

Muffler tape,  high temp gasket,  high temp Permatex, etc., between FB and CC are plenty.   Locktite on threads will keep them from loosening. Welding is overkill, not to mention that the steel might not hold up to it.  RF is typically used for larger CC where the distance to and from the FB can be sizeable.  It's not needed on smaller offsets, not to mention that it's not easy to clean under a plate that's welded into place.


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.  Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## Leg9901 (Apr 12, 2018)

saynaw said:


> Okay I understand with the reverse flow it's not needed but what about welding the firebox to the main chamber is that a good idea


Just welded it tonight, going to paint it, season it and can't wait to get it fixed up


----------

